# NEW Pictures of Whinny For Me 's Echos of INFINITY



## Jill (Apr 1, 2009)

[SIZE=10pt]I'm just loving this filly... Go figure!!! It's hard to get decent pictures of her (the "these do her no justice" cliché applies) because she is so friendly and wants to be right up at my thigh. But, I probably wouldn't want it any other way




[/SIZE]

Also a short video of her....... Harvey wanted to know when was I going to make one so he could show his coworkers. But he's not really into the horses or anything





Thanks for taking a look at our newest baby girl






*[SIZE=18pt]Whinny For Me's Echos of Infinity[/SIZE]*
_2009 AMHR / AMHA Buckeroo Bred Buckskin Filly_

Sired by Ericas Echos of My Destiny (HOF), a grandson of both Double Destiny and Buck Echo

Destiny is a National Champion (halter), a Reserve National Grand Champion (driving) and a Hall of Fame (halter) Horse

Out of Ericas Double Dipped, a granddaughter of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too and a sibling to National Champions


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Apr 1, 2009)

Jill - she is a total sweetheart - aren't you having so much fun with that first lil one! she's fabulous in every way!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Apr 1, 2009)

Jill, she is PRICELESS!!!!! I love her!! Congrats!!


----------



## Leeana (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful Jill



:wub


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 1, 2009)

Isn't she just the cutest thing!! Looks like she keeps momma on her toes!



She has such a sweet face.


----------



## minih (Apr 1, 2009)

She looks like a little imp in this pic---she is adorable.


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Lisa Strass (Apr 1, 2009)

She is a cutie, Jill.



Gotta love those buckskin fillies!


----------



## jrae (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm in LOVE!


----------



## Miniequine (Apr 1, 2009)

Jill, she is squeezably, huggably gorgeous !!

~Sandy


----------



## Jill (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks, folks





I couldn't love Infinity any more than I do. She is EXACTLY what I'd been hoping for





She and Piper, who is her paternal sister and maternal cousin, have yet to meet but that will probably happen this weekend. It may be like the clash of the titans as both Infinity and Piper are sure they are each The One. The Most Special. The Best Filly Ever. Yeah... Okay, I guess I have told them both privately that they're my favorite



:BigGrin


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Apr 1, 2009)

She's too cute Jill.


----------



## maplegum (Apr 1, 2009)

Ohh please, stop it with the cuteness!


----------



## shelly (Apr 1, 2009)

:wub



Completely and totally precious!!!! LOVE HER!!!!! :love :love :love


----------



## MissMolly (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow! She is beautiful! My favorite color too!

Congratulations


----------



## Jill (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks, Ladies


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 2, 2009)

Jill,

She is a doll.i LOVe her and her dam


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Apr 2, 2009)

Awww Jill! I just love her.. I was just so visiting your site a few mins ago and my o my I just fell in love with. I sure cant' wait to see what she grows up to be....


----------



## Jill (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you, Melissa and Kourtney!!! It is really good to see both you ladies back here


----------



## Basketmiss (Apr 3, 2009)

Jill, I want to see pix of those 2 Best girls together if you take some. Both are such pretty little girls...


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey Jill.....can I put my order in now for 2011?? LOL With what I am in the process of doing, I won't be able to have anymore new horses for AT LEAST that long, but could you make me one just like her when I can have another new baby?? Pleeeeaaaassssseeee??


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Apr 3, 2009)

So when do we get to see pics of the baby girls playing together???


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Apr 3, 2009)

What a precious mother daughter pair! I can't wait to see pictures of your golden girls meeting this weekend!


----------



## casilda (Apr 3, 2009)

beautiful foal .. I am so jealous


----------



## joyenes (Apr 3, 2009)

Jill she is sure looking cuter everytime I see her. You must love her to pieces



JOyce


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 3, 2009)

What a little beauty you got there Jill


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Thank you, ladies



[/SIZE]

We're putting Double and Infinity with Sweetie, Piper and Destiny today or tomorrow, so I will get pics of the resident princesses together soon. Not sure how quickly Double and Sweetie will allow them to socialize, but Double and Sweetie basically co-raised Double's baby from last year and are BFF's so hoping









As for a 2011 repeat, we're going to have 2010 repeats if all goes well but then Destiny will be in AR breeding in 2010 (to return here for 2011... switching off years). SO, Erica's gonna have 1/2 the recipe when it comes to 2011 babies. She might cross him on some of her Bandito girls. I sure do like how he crossed on mine!!!


----------



## nootka (Apr 4, 2009)

Very beautiful!!! Who's Double dating this year? 

Liz


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2009)

nootka said:


> Very beautiful!!! Who's Double dating this year?
> 
> Liz


Liz -- Thanks!!! Double is out with Destiny right now as we "speak"... same for Sweetie. They're actually both partneral sisters to Super D (a/k/a DunIT)







Jill


----------



## RedWagonMan (Apr 4, 2009)

Jill, She is beautiful!!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Apr 5, 2009)

Jill what a beautiful foal.


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks, guys





We put Double & Infinity back with Destiny, Sweetie & Piper yesterday morning. Double and Sweetie are acting like each other's daughters have the cooties right now, but hopefully they'll soon get to play and bond with each other



:wacko





I'm really looking forward to next year's full siblings to these little ladybugs


----------

